

Show HN: Videonot.es to take synched notes about online videos - clemnt
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/04/16/videonotes-a-really-simple-way-to-make-store-and-share-notes-about-online-videos-as-you-watch-them/

======
aheppenstall
This is awesome! Makes Coursera easier.

